# Протрузия диска С4-5



## Erazinkin (13 Ноя 2018)

Добрый вечер! Евгений, 30 лет, СПБ, программист. Очень прошу совета.

Предыстория. Летом этого года решил заняться здоровьем и скинуть вес на фоне проблем с ЖКТ (проблемы частично закрыл). Старался придерживаться правильного образа жизни: диета, отказ от алкоголя, спортивные нагрузки. Скинул в общей сложности 15 кг за 4 месяца.
Около 2 месяцев назад, в следствии интенсивных тренировок, сорвал позвоночник и спину. Сначала заболел позвоночник, пришлось отказаться от упражнений на турнике. Работал над пресом и появились слабый шум в ушах и небольшие боли в шее. Отказался от упражнений на пресс. Понимаю, что переусердстовал с тренировками, вроде бы начинал по немногу. Возможно на фоне того, что я не сразу осознал проблему, а продолжил какое-то время частичные тренировки, усугубил ситуацию. Так же ситуация усугубилась тем, что ранее имелся относительно большой вес (92 кг) при небольшом росте (173 см) и малоподвижный образ жизни (теперь стараюсь это исправлять) - программист по профессии.
После отказа от тренировок стал просто ходить спокойным шагом. С позвоночником вроде бы устаканилось, бывает иногда потянет, но не беспокоит. Но вот с шеей остались проблемы (это мои текущие жалобы): тянущие слабые боли, иногда слабый шум в ушах, но редко, видимо в следствии нагрузок. Ощущения больше неприятные, нежели прям реальная боль, но они напрягают, а самое главное, что я не могу более тренироваться. На днях сделал МРТ головного мозга и шейного отдела, .

По МРТ головного мозга писать не буду, там все ок. А вот с шейным отделом получил такой протокол обследования:
На серии МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника физиологический лордоз выпрямлен, небольшая кифотическая деформация на уровне С3-C4 позвонков. Определяется снижение интенсивности сигнала на Т2 ФИ и высоты дисков С2-С3, С4-С5, умеренный артроз межпозвонковых суставов, наличие передне- и заднебоковых краевых костных разрастаний С4-С6 позвонков. Уплотнение замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков с участками субхондрального склероза. Участки жировой дегенерации костного мозга в телах С2,С3 позвонков. Задняя продольная связка уплотнена, утолщена. Левосторонняя дорсолатеральная протрузия диска С4/5 до 2 мм, без признаков компрессии корешков и стеноза межпозвонковых отверстий. Структура содержимого дурального мешка не изменена. Спинной мозг не смещен, не деформирован, участки маталогически измененного сигнала в веществе мозга не определяются. Ликвородинамика не нарушена. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.
Диагноз: МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузия диска С4/5

По данному обследованию получил рекомендации по лечению от невролога и счет на 60 т.р. (а возможно в дальнейшем и больше). Особых претензий к назначенному лечению у меня нет (об чуть позже). Но вот, на основе предыдущего опыта хождения по частным клиникам, понимаю, что зачастую задача платного врача, взять с пациента как можно больше денег и не всегда часть процедур или действий реально при этом нужна.

Теперь по назначенному лечению, по этапно (мог что то упустить, так что в общих чертах):
1) Снятие болевого синдрома, воспалений:
- физиотерапия - 3 процедуры
- иглоукалывание - 3 процедуры
- еще что то (не помню уже) - 3 процедуры
- блокады, 5 шт
- капельница, 5 раз
- Мануальная терапия - 3 занятия
2) Массажи шеи, головы - 6 занятий
- ЛФК - 1 занятие
- использование воротника Шанса, 15 мин - утром/вечером, ортопедической подушки
- УЗДГ сосудов головы


Собственно, назначенное лечение возможно и по делу, вот только нужно ли это все и в таком объеме, это главный вопрос?
Я планировал посетить знакомого остеопата в ближайшее время, все знакомые его очень хвалят, прям на ноги ставит с 1 сеанса. Кроме того, планировал делать массажи в дальнейшем. Я не говорил выше, но собтвенно, я их делал на протяжении 1-1,5 месяца до того, как сделал МРТ и поговорил с неврологом. Думал, что массажи помогут, а в данном случае они не помогли, т.к. болевой синдром не был снят. Я только еще больше нагружал шею.

И второй вопрос, небольшой. Могу ли я пока что оставить занятия на беговой дорожке? Только ходьба обычным шагом, 2 раза по 30 минут в день. От невролога не получил внятного ответа, "вроде и можно, но лучше нельзя".

Буду признателен за помощь!

PS Имеются снимки МРТ, но их очень много, не знаю, нужны ли они в данном случае или нет для полного понимания картины. Могу приложить следом.


----------



## Erazinkin (14 Ноя 2018)

Снимки, часть 1


----------



## Erazinkin (14 Ноя 2018)

Снимки, часть 2


----------



## Erazinkin (14 Ноя 2018)

Снимки, часть 3


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2018)

@Erazinkin, Евгений, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## abelar (15 Ноя 2018)

Ответ на первый вопрос: при отсутствии диагноза (а заключение по снимку - это не диагноз) любое лечение некорректно. При упоминании слова "воспаление" все указанные назначения исключаются, кроме УЗИ сосудов шеи.
Ответ на второй вопрос: нельзя.


----------



## Erazinkin (15 Ноя 2018)

@abelar, спасибо за ответ!
Не правильно выразился, имел в виду не воспаление,а напряжение шеи, болевые ощущения.
Диагноз мне дали такой: МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузия диска С4/5
И назначили лечение, о котором я написал выше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2018)

Erazinkin написал(а):


> Диагноз мне дали такой: МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузия диска С4/5


Это заключение по МРТ.
А диагноз другой.

В осмотре врача, перед лечением что написано?


----------



## Erazinkin (16 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В осмотре врача, перед лечением что написано?


Действительно. Я был не прав, есть диагноз. Мне сложно его прочитать из-за почерка, поэтому прикрепляю фотографию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2018)

Не вижу на телефоне, гляну вечером, напомните.


----------



## 32Ольга (16 Ноя 2018)

Erazinkin написал(а):


> Действительно. Я был не прав, есть диагноз. Мне сложно его прочитать из-за почерка, поэтому прикрепляю фотографию.


ДДЗП - Дегенеративно-дистрофические заболевания позвоночника в шейном отделе позвоночника с нарушением статики, протрузия С4-С5.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> ДДЗП - Дегенеративно-дистрофические заболевания позвоночника в шейном отделе позвоночника с нарушением статики, протрузия С4-С5.


Диагноз, но не развернут. Причина боли не определена.
В ДДЗП их три - миофасциальный синдром, спондилоартроз, и корешковый синдром(чаще от грыжи диска)


> ... мои текущие жалобы): тянущие слабые боли, иногда слабый шум в ушах, но редко, видимо в следствии нагрузок. Ощущения больше неприятные, нежели прям реальная боль, но они напрягают, а самое главное, что я не могу более тренироваться.


Жалобы не позволяют сходу поставить диагноз.  Неприятные ощущения -это скорее мышечного характера, и они не должны мешать тренироваться. Надо понять что же мешает? Боль? 


> Собственно, назначенное лечение возможно и по делу, вот только нужно ли это все и в таком объеме, это главный вопрос?
> Я планировал посетить знакомого остеопата в ближайшее время, все знакомые его очень хвалят, прям на ноги ставит с 1 сеанса. Кроме того, планировал делать массажи в дальнейшем. Я не говорил выше, но собтвенно, я их делал на протяжении 1-1,5 месяца до того, как сделал МРТ и поговорил с неврологом. Думал, что массажи помогут, а в данном случае они не помогли, т.к. болевой синдром не был снят. Я только еще больше нагружал шею.


Если поставит за один день, то и хорошо.
И причина будет ясна, не от позвоночника.
А массаж, всегда хорошо. И мышцы в порядке и нервам покой.


> И второй вопрос, небольшой. Могу ли я пока что оставить занятия на беговой дорожке? Только ходьба обычным шагом, 2 раза по 30 минут в день. От невролога не получил внятного ответа, "вроде и можно, но лучше нельзя".


Конечно можно, и нужно.
У Вас нет ситуации когда проблема напрямую. от позвоночника, она чрез эмоционально-вегетативную систему у вам проходит.
И любая нагрузка, не перегрузка, хорошо.


----------



## Erazinkin (16 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Диагноз, но не развернут. Причина боли не определена


Причин несколько:
- малоподвижный образ жизни в течении длительного промежутка времени (около 10 лет). Постоянно за ПК. Т.к. фрилансер, то даже в офис не хожу последние 3 года. Летом за городом, хотя бы занимаюсь огородом, да разными делами, гуляю. Зимой - квартира и беговая дорожка - единственный вариант не прирасти к стулу. Но на текущий момент я просто хожу потихонечку, не бегаю. И то сейчас пока что решил ничего не делать.
- сброс веса, все таки 15 кг, потеря веса сказывается наверное.
- неправильные нагрузки, а один раз я сильно надорвался. Рубил дрова 2 дня подряд, пока не кончились) По итогу еле двигался на следующий день. Думаю это была завершающая точка. Потом еще массажи после этого в надежде, что это поможет, плюс люблю баню хотя бы раз в неделю.Это я сейчас только понимаю, на сколько усугубил ситуацию.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Жалобы не позволяют сходу поставить диагноз. Неприятные ощущения -это скорее мышечного характера, и они не должны мешать тренироваться. Надо понять что же мешает? Боль?


Так мне ничего не мешает. Когда двигаюсь, наоборот хорошо. Просто вечером перед сном и во время сна начинается дискомфорт. Днем особо не замечаю.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно можно, и нужно.


Да, спасибо.

Вот только не понятно. Есть проблема шеи, конкретно с позвонками С4-С5, протрузия до 2 мм. И что с этим делать? Вот мне назначили лечение. Это лечение панацея или просто развод, желание навязать услуги клиники?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2018)

> Причин несколько:...


Это причины развития ДДЗП, а вот причина боли-мышцы, суставы, нерв, не определены.


> Так мне ничего не мешает. Когда двигаюсь, наоборот хорошо. Просто вечером перед сном и во время сна начинается дискомфорт. Днем особо не замечаю.


В этом и вопрос, данные жалобы не характерны ни для мышц, ни для суставов, ни для периферических нервов.
Скорее эмоционально-вегетативная причина.


> Вот только не понятно. Есть проблема шеи, конкретно с позвонками С4-С5, протрузия до 2 мм. И что с этим делать? Вот мне назначили лечение. Это лечение панацея или просто развод, желание навязать услуги клиники


Панацеи вообще нет.
Назначили лечение для улучшения состояния мышц и позвоночника из расчета, что если отсюда, то пройдет, а если не поможет, то успокоит.


----------



## Erazinkin (17 Ноя 2018)

Кстати,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это причины развития ДДЗП, а вот причина боли-мышцы, суставы, нерв, не определены.


Спасибо.
А если предположить, что нет никаких болей, то есть ничего не беспокоит. Но есть снимок МРТ и Протрузия диска С4/5 до 2 мм. Является ли этот факт поводом что то делать? Сама по себе протрузия нуждается в лечении исходя из моих снимков? В частности, ведь одним из пунктов есть - мануальная терапия, то есть вмешательство в положение,структуру шейного отдела. Грубо говоря, мануальный терапевт будет выпрямлять позвонки, а уже эти манипуляции могут дать как положительный эффект, так и отрицательный (к примеру, если врач не достаточно квалифицирован).

Это что касается предположений.. А в реальности, как лучше поступить? Подождать и посмотреть самочувствие, сформировать более четкий анамнез болезни? Или же чем то уже можно заняться?
Ну, к примеру, я использую ортопедическую подушку и воротник Шанца (по 15 мин 2 раза в день, как сказано в лечении) уже второй день. Про воротник ничего не скажу, а вот на подушке спать гораздо удобнее.

По текущему самочувствию: ощущение напряжения, тяжести в шее переходящее в затылок. Свободный поворот головы вправо, если поворачивать влево, то то ощущается небольшая боль, скованность. Та же скованность ощущается при вращении головы или поднятии вверх-вниз. Если дать немного больше физической нагрузки, ну к примеру походить часок или что то поделать по дому, то быстро устаю. Если еще что то более сложное сделать, то как я говорил, ощущаю "шум" в левом ухе. Как будто грузовик остановился под окнами  и на холостых оборотах стоит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2018)

> А если предположить, что нет никаких болей, то есть ничего не беспокоит. Но есть снимок МРТ и Протрузия диска С4/5 до 2 мм. Является ли этот факт поводом что то делать? Сама по себе протрузия нуждается в лечении исходя из моих снимков? В частности, ведь одним из пунктов есть - мануальная терапия, то есть вмешательство в положение,структуру шейного отдела. Грубо говоря, мануальный терапевт будет выпрямлять позвонки, а уже эти манипуляции могут дать как положительный эффект, так и отрицательный (к примеру, если врач не достаточно квалифицирован).


Не правильно. Мануальная терапия к грыже не имеет никакого отношения.
Цель мануальной терапии - восстановление работы мышц и здоровых позвонков. Тот сегмент где есть грыжа, уже не здоров и восстановить в нем прежний объем подвижности не возможно и мануальная терапия там и не делается. А вот в соседних, которые теперь будут работать вместе больного, как раз и надо проверить и если есть ограничения которые можно вернуть (функциональные блоки), то их и поправить.
И есть мануальная терапия на мягких тканях, мышцах, там наоборот работа только  с больной мышцей. 



> Это что касается предположений.. А в реальности, как лучше поступить? Подождать и посмотреть самочувствие, сформировать более четкий анамнез болезни? Или же чем то уже можно заняться?
> Ну, к примеру, я использую ортопедическую подушку и воротник Шанца (по 15 мин 2 раза в день, как сказано в лечении) уже второй день. Про воротник ничего не скажу, а вот на подушке спать гораздо удобнее.


Правильно. Больные мышцы расслабляются. Но к пораженному сегменту это особого отношении не имеет.


> По текущему самочувствию: ощущение напряжения, тяжести в шее переходящее в затылок. Свободный поворот головы вправо, если поворачивать влево, то то ощущается небольшая боль, скованность. Та же скованность ощущается при вращении головы или поднятии вверх-вниз. Если дать немного больше физической нагрузки, ну к примеру походить часок или что то поделать по дому, то быстро устаю. Если еще что то более сложное сделать, то как я говорил, ощущаю "шум" в левом ухе. Как будто грузовик остановился под окнами  и на холостых оборотах стоит.


Это все требует осмотра и лечения у мануального терапевта.
Если конечно шум в ухе не от тугоухости.


----------



## Erazinkin (19 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это все требует осмотра и лечения у мануального терапевта.


Хорошо, спасибо. Записался к нему, надеюсь поможет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2018)

А шум, а на аудиограмму?


----------



## Erazinkin (19 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А шум, а на аудиограмму?


Да пока что не стал. Шум редко бывает (вот уже дня 3-4 не было), только если сильно перенапрячь шею. Мне кажется, что это даже не шум, а ощущение перенапряжение, которое отдает в ухо. Причем левая часть шеи немного больше болит, поэтому в левом ухе и отдает.
К мануальному терапевту удалось записаться только на 8 декабря, у него запись на месяц вперед.
Что посоветуете пока что делать/ не делать? Может быть что то из вышеуказанного списка лечения все же или что то другое?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2018)

Как жить!
Вот здесь: 
и
Вот здесь:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как жить!
> Вот здесь:
> и
> Вот здесь:



Если шум периодический, то посмотрим как поможет мануальная терапия.


----------



## Aniue (19 Ноя 2018)

@Erazinkin, а когда шум в ухе, не пробовали давление мерять?


----------



## Erazinkin (21 Ноя 2018)

В общем, вчера решил начать лечение, т.к. до приема остеопата еще 2 недели. Сделал процедуры в клинике, которой поставили диагноз. А именно, сделал 1 партию:
1) физиотерапию
2) иглоукалывание
3) 2 укола в шею (блокады)
Перед приходом в клинику чувствовал себя хорошо. Из симптомов была только небольшая скованность в области шеи. Более ничего. Даже сомневался, идти или не идти, вроде нормальное самочувствие.

Подробнее по процедурам:
1) Физиотерапию мне делала медсестра. Поставила 4 присоски. Две разместила посередине шеи, сказав, что выше, на волосы поставить не может. Хотя пораженная зона у меня выше. Две поставила на плечи. При этом регулирование мощности тока зависело от моих показаний. Как будто я знаю, как должно быть. Присоски на плечах сводили мышцы, поэтому мощность этих двух пришлось убавить, никакого толку. Переставить она их якобы не может, только в следующий раз. Те присоски, что на шее, ощущались более слабо, как будто не плотно прилегали. Но медсестра сказала, что так и должно быть. Короче 15 минут в таком формате мне что то поделали.
2) Далее иглоукалывание, уже доктор расставила иголки. В целом, ничего страшного, минут через 10 начала немного затекать правая рука. Не придал значения, подумал, наверное бывает, лежал на животе, возможно иголки поспособстовали и не очень удобная поза.
3) Потом полежал еще минут 20 с иголками, доктор их извлекла. И поставила 2 укола (блокады) в шею.
Дальше сообщила, что приходить через 1 день.

По приезду домой, у меня стала нарастать боль в области шеи, где делали уколы. По прошествии 3-4 часов, к моменту отхода на сон, начала неметь правая рука, достаточно сильно, по локоть. Левая рука возможно тоже, но слабо и только ладошка Усилилась значительно боль в области шеи. Голова раскалывалась. Появились шумы в ушах, постоянное напряжение.



Aniue написал(а):


> @Erazinkin, а когда шум в ухе, не пробовали давление мерять?


Померил давление перед тем, как спать, результаты: 114 на 74, пульс - 57, температура тела 36,2.
Кстати, ранее тоже мерил давление, все было ок. Возможно в этот раз пульс немного ниже обычного, обычно у меня в районе 65-75.

Удалось поспать около 4-5 часов. Сейчас ощущения паршивые, но получше, как после бодуна, в ушах до сих пор шумит, немного даже заложило, болит шея естественно, немеет правая рука, но уже меньше.
В целом состояние ухудшилось раза в 3 и никогда таким не было, особенно по части головной боли и онемении рук.

Доктор говорил ранее, что процедуры расслабляющие, улучшающие самочувствие. Вот только я не наблюдаю этого.

Разве так должно быть после указанных процедур? Ума не приложу, что делать дальше, искать другую клинику и доктора, да вот только где и какого? Не хочу делать рекламы, но клинику я выбрал довольно таки приличную, там всегда очень много клиентов, все солидно, и совсем не дешево.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Ноя 2018)

а ЛФК - 1 шт, это нормально? почему не 0,5?)


----------



## Erazinkin (21 Ноя 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, идея врача была в том, что бы составить программу упражнений на этом занятии и показать, как их выполнять, что бы я дома ею занимался.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (22 Ноя 2018)

Erazinkin написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, идея врача была в том, что бы составить программу упражнений на этом занятии и показать, как их выполнять, что бы я дома ею занимался.


а вы занимаетесь, дома-то?


----------



## Erazinkin (22 Ноя 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, нет. У меня ЛФК запланировано после проведения лечения, мануальной терапии и массажей.
Я сейчас ничем не занимаюсь специально, дабы не травмировать шею еще больше.


----------



## Eduard1223 (7 Янв 2019)

@Erazinkin, как ваше самочувствие?


----------



## Erazinkin (9 Янв 2019)

@Eduard1223, добрый день. Сложно сказать. В какой то период было улучшение. Сейчас все так же.
Ничем не занимаюсь, после ходьбы и простых упражнений, шум в голове усиливается.
Позвоночник, шея не сказать, что болят, но дискомфорт есть.
Планирую сделать дуплексное сканирование шеи и головы, посмотрим какие будут результаты.


----------

